# Kayak wars team?



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey everyone just curious if anyone else doing Kayak wars has an open spot or wants to start a team? Fish for Bass largemouth and Smallies, Channelcats and crappie. I usually fish 3 or 4 times a week. 

Thanks
Jake 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

what is the commitment for something like this?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

KTkiff said:


> what is the commitment for something like this?


It is whatever you'd like to put into it. You can fish at your own pace..I plan on fishing it pretty hard 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

RiverRunner88 said:


> Hey everyone just curious if anyone else doing Kayak wars has an open spot or wants to start a team? Fish for Bass largemouth and Smallies, Channelcats and crappie. I usually fish 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> Thanks
> Jake
> ...


i would be interested in joining/starting a team... i don't know too much about it though. does it matter what waters you fish??


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> i would be interested in joining/starting a team... i don't know too much about it though. does it matter what waters you fish??


Our team already filled up. But it doesn't matter what waters you fish. Hopefully others looking for a team will chime in. 

Here's the list of rules
http://www.kayakwars.com/rules.php


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Your team member dont even have to live in the state or fish the same water and its free to join.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Post on Kayak Wars that you are looking to join a team . There are teams looking for people now on that site.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

rumor is that they may charge $$ to teams signing up late....if you are going to get a team together...better sign up today to be safe....


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

Wars!! were in it this year, I thought only yesterday was free sign up...


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

RatherbFishing2Day said:


> Wars!! were in it this year, I thought only yesterday was free sign up...


Yeah that's what it looks like 5 bucks unless you signed up yesterday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

RiverRunner88 said:


> Yeah that's what it looks like 5 bucks unless you signed up yesterday
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Good thing i signed up yesterday...


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Good thing i signed up yesterday...


Me too!!!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I forgot and had to pay $15 today...


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

The teams on KAYAK WARS have been posted . There are 72 teams in the N.E.
group


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

i am looking for team members.. 


Anyone who is interested and does not have a team please contact me.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I know of a team with one opening if anyone's interested. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> The teams on KAYAK WARS have been posted . There are 72 teams in the N.E.
> group


71 to beat then. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

This gonna be fun


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

What's your team name stuhly? Gotta know who to watch out for.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

72 is a lot more than last year isn't it? This will be my first year but looking at the standings it didn't look like there were many in the NE region last year. I'm pumped to get back on the water


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Gona go break up ice In a pond so I can fish on the first


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I think there was around 50 last year in our region....and probably of that 50 only 20 were active. Everyone seemed to start strong but kind of died off by mid summer.

The main thing is to have fun....unless you competitive then the main thing is to whoop butt. 

Oh yeah and river guys do a lot better than flatwater guys. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

SeanStone said:


> I think there was around 50 last year in our region....and probably of that 50 only 20 were active. Everyone seemed to start strong but kind of died off by mid summer.
> 
> The main thing is to have fun....unless you competitive then the main thing is to whoop butt.
> 
> ...


Good thing I have both to my disposal then


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

rminerd said:


> Gona go break up ice In a pond so I can fish on the first




lol... ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

SeanStone said:


> Oh yeah and river guys do a lot better than flatwater guys.


Really is this the excuse you're using now. In life as it is in nature, those from the river just tend to be a lot stronger.


That is mixed fresh and salt. Plus a lot of those teams only have 1 or 2 people registered right now. With the $15 charge it is hard to tell how many of them will make it to a full team.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rminerd said:


> Gona go break up ice In a pond so I can fish on the first


Or make a trip down south. You can fish outside of your region, so take a vacation. I'll be in Florida in a couple weeks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Let see if I have lost my mind. How many kayak gold man points are records worth. They just changed it so don't just look at the website info now. Did any one look or remember from before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nevermind, finally got it sorted out with OZ.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Ya super excited about this and BKFT this year. How many of you guys are hitting the warm water discharge this weekend?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Feiwen said:


> Ya super excited about this and BKFT this year. How many of you guys are hitting the warm water discharge this weekend?


They turned off the hot water and it is frozen so don't even bother.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Dude it was a joke

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dat was funny lol


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

... LOL that sad face was supposed to go to another thread.... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> Let see if I have lost my mind. How many kayak gold man points are records worth. They just changed it so don't just look at the website info now. Did any one look or remember from before.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I thought it was 20 per record russ.



As for the hotwater Joe I'm thinking the pouring rain will keep a lot of guys from fishing saturday. .....alot, but not all. I have a feeling it will be crowded Sunday though. Nicer weather. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

So did I. Apparently 20 was a typo and they are worth 5 points. So I was expecting 103 points and I got 58. Little disappointed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Ya I'm hoping to have the new Yak here in 2 weeks with my car rails installed by then too.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Well we had 5 people from 4 different teams on the water today. We caught 11 kayak war fish, 10 channel cats and a blue cat. I had the biggest fish of the trip at 25.5". However my trip was cut short when a game warden discovered my registration had expired. I had only been on the water for 2 hours before he gave me the $112 ticket and told me to get my yak off the water. 

Anyone else get out? I know there were a couple guys breaking ice up north with their yaks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Ouch that sucks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

4 KW cats today. 3 channels and 1 blue.















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you fishing in stocked ponds down there ? Holy Smokes guys


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

We are now taking up a collection to get Sean back on the water. Every little bit helps so empty those pockets.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice job on the fish fellas! Really sucks about the ticket. Hopefully all this rain we re getting up here will open up a spot or two. But I think that's wishful thinking.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> We are now taking up a collection to get Sean back on the water. Every little bit helps so empty those pockets.


Haha....that's funny. The more I think about it the less I really care. It was a simple oversite, it wasn't like I was breaking the law on purpose. I don't mind giving the dnr a little money...i just wish they'd do a better job at enforcing rules onto others...maybe if they write a few more tickets they can afford to hire a few more guys. I've been out and seen guys with 5 rods out, guys taking fish under size, guys over their limit, guys snagging fish, etc. and it seems like they never get punished. I paddle a boat with expired registration and get slammed.....just my luck.  It just sucked that i had to get off the water. This will make my second ticket in my fishing career, second to a trespassing charge I faced when wading a creek below the dam of a state lake. (which was complete b.s.) 

Let's take up a collection for the odnr instead. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice work guys. I wasn't surprised when I saw you die-hards out yesterday. I'm envious


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

some more pics.




























[


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice catches guys. Just read your blog entry about this. Now I need to convince Zorro to go out somewhere in Columbus.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Come on guys no ice to figjt


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't even have a boat, Nyall!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> Come on guys no ice to figjt


Oh there was ice.....we just tried to stay away from it.


----------

